# Pugs or Jugs?



## sophiepooh (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi, Im looking at getting after christmas either a white pug (bitch approx 12 weeks old) or a Jug (jack russel x pug, again white and black bitch, 12 weeks old) Im just curious to know which of these animals have a longer life expectancy and which one would have less natural problems like breathing ones hip ones and leg ones.. as i know pugs are known to get a bulged eye look and breathing problems... also i can never seem to find white pugs available, ive looked in several other web pages such as pets4homes and freeads and many more but its hard finding one to buy in the UK.
Anywho any advice would be great.. Thanks for reading!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you wont find a white pug as they dont come in that colour.
the paler ones are fawns, apricots or silvers, do you mean one of those?

the roof of the pugs mouth is soft, and they have a short nose, thats why they sound a bit like they are heavy breathing, and the snore a lot too.

there shouldnt be a problem as long as the pugly isnt overweight.

maybe you should google the pug dog club of gb and do a bit more reading up.

the jug is a cross-bred,& i wouldnt want one, but thats because i dont like jack russell terriers temperaments.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Just one thing! Keep in mind, you will get told that JRT X Pugs are healthier (Funnily enough usually by the stupid breeders who give them the silly names and price tag) because they have a longer and straighter nose, but due to the nature of Pugs the teeth are pushed up to the top jaw more. :whistling2:


----------



## sophiepooh (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah I have been told that Jugs are better breeds..

And I want one that looks white like this one








I didnt think there was a name for one of these so i just called it white lol!

And all the other colours i dislike apart from black.
My boyfriend is an ex vet and he told me about jack russels and i know for a fact i couldnt cope with their tempermant this is why i wanted a pug but i wasnt sure whether this trait would follow through?
I must say as well though i do not want my pug to be KC registered as i want a better insurance than they give but thanks for your answers!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dog Breed Info Center®, DBI

Marina


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

we have two jack russells who have outstanding temperaments.both are fantastic with other dogs, people inc small children. I think its sad that they can be another dog which are easily put into a category as 'nippy/snappy etc'..vet the breeders, see the parents, see what conditions they would be brought up in - _then_ you can get a better idea of the type of dog you'd be dealing with, and not always need to rely on what others say.

Have you definitely set your heart on these two cross-breeds?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

sophiepooh said:


> Yeah I have been told that Jugs are better breeds..


Well you've been told wrong, as they're not a breed at all. If someone is saying that a "jug" is a breed and is healthier, then that is someone you want to avoid getting a dog from, as they're breeding crossbreeds and lying in the process. Not a very reputable breeder if you ask me.

I doubt you'll find a pug from a good breeder in time for when you want one - most responsible breeders will have a long waiting list. You might want to put your name down for next year!


----------



## sophiepooh (Dec 28, 2008)

oh the reason i dont want jack russels arent because they nip, and if they do wont go well with my staff lol but mainly because they are 100% 24 7 and i dont have it in me to always want to play lol which is why if i get them i would get more than one as then they dont get bored lol! and thankyou marina!


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

i wouldnt really say they are that either..100% of dogs are 24/7 throughout their life, the 'advantage' you will have is that your other dog will be the one your puppy will choose to play with the majority of the time, and not you!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i dont get how a jug is a breed???

its a mongrel a mix!????


----------



## sophiepooh (Dec 28, 2008)

i know its just a cross breed, but im definately thinking about pug now  thanks everyone for helping!


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

sophiepooh said:


> I must say as well though i do not want my pug to be KC registered as i want a better insurance than they give but thanks for your answers!


What do you mean by insurance?
I am not sure a pug or a pug mix is suitable for you if you are selecting merely on looks ....

The insurance that you get with a KC registered dog is that the dog IS the breed it is supposed to be and that its parents were not puppies or too old to breed safely .... a none registered dog could be a mongrel that looks vaguely pugly and its parents could be 7 months old and 16 ........... I know which I would opt for.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*pugs v jugs*

if you cross a flat faced breed to a long nosed breed then generally the flat face at the very least will in most cases be lost.If you are attracted to the looks of a pug then get one as a cross will be nothing like the real thing.Pugs and breeds like them are likely to be more costly over the years at the vet especially as they get old so you need to think about the long term cost of having one as well as the initial outlay.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

JulieNoob said:


> What do you mean by insurance?
> I am not sure a pug or a pug mix is suitable for you if you are selecting merely on looks ....
> 
> The insurance that you get with a KC registered dog is that the dog IS the breed it is supposed to be and that its parents were not puppies or too old to breed safely .... a none registered dog could be a mongrel that looks vaguely pugly and its parents could be 7 months old and 16 ........... I know which I would opt for.


This is so true. I wouldn't get a dog from a breeder who wasn't willing to KC register. The most common reason a dog wont be KC registered is because the breeder has something to hide (eg they're not pedigree or they're breeding from their bitch too often/too young/too old). And the main reason why a pet owner wouldn't want their dog registered would be to save money (eg these breeders who dont register often charge less).


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

If you google 'Jug' puppies the pictures of them are really variable, some have really long faces, some shorter, some more wrinkled but none look really Pug like that i can find - not like the picture you posted. 
This is because they are a cross breed, they dont breed true - they can have any mix of genes/physical characteristics from either parent, and also can inherit the genetic health problems of either breed so not always as healthy as they may seem, also rediculously overpriced for a mixed bag of crosses with a daft name.. :whistling2:

If you are going for a pedigree Pug, do your research on health tests and what a decent breeder would be testing for and why (these would be breed tests on KC registered pugs recorded on their paperwork - avoid DLRC at all costs btw)... get in touch with some breeders, or better still join a pug specific forum or something, speak to some owners and get a feel for the breed that way...


----------



## sophiepooh (Dec 28, 2008)

Most pug breeders i have looked into are willing to KC reg which is fine for them, however on another insurance it can cost much less and cover the dog for much more honestly i care about the breed and the person selling the pug to me and when eventually i do buy a pug i will look into the breeder greatly checking the parents of the pups and grandparents also some of their other litters they have produced, the main reason i started the thread was to get a response on which dog is healthier long term and which had natural health problems, i can see that many of you are probably affected with my problems toward the KC, however do not assume that i dislike the club or disagree with anyone for joining it, its just i have recieved better insurance off another company with my staff that im not willing to consider another one, which some may think im stubborn but its just my experience lol! thanks anyway to replying!


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't have pugs, but both my dogs (whippets) are pedigree and KC registered. I don't get my insurance through the KC though, I get it through Tesco as it is much cheaper and still gives good basic cover. I might be missing something, but why would being KC registered affect your insurance costs?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

sophiepooh said:


> Most pug breeders i have looked into are willing to KC reg which is fine for them, however on another insurance it can cost much less and cover the dog for much more honestly i care about the breed and the person selling the pug to me and when eventually i do buy a pug i will look into the breeder greatly checking the parents of the pups and grandparents also some of their other litters they have produced, the main reason i started the thread was to get a response on which dog is healthier long term and which had natural health problems, i can see that many of you are probably affected with my problems toward the KC, however do not assume that i dislike the club or disagree with anyone for joining it, its just i have recieved better insurance off another company with my staff that im not willing to consider another one, which some may think im stubborn but its just my experience lol! thanks anyway to replying!


 
Just because a dog is KC registered, it dosen't mean you have to go with their insurance policy at all!

You shop around and kc/non kc makes no difference when putting a breed into a list on a pet insurance website. 

I know, My Lab puppy would have been £54 a month if I went with KC insurance, funny how it's only £17 with another and it covers more!!! My horse insurance ain't even half that a month!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve been with loads of different insurance companys for my dogs, and i`d only go with petplan, they cover for life and dont argue too much, usually the vets sort it all out for you.


kc insurance rockets in price once your dog get to a certain age too ,and they only pay out a percentage of the bills.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a kc registered pug and my insurance is with more than.
I will say the breed is fantastic (I wouldn't be without mine) So far we have had no health issues with ours. I will say they snore LOUDLY when asleep but mine doesn't breath loudly when awake.
I would say research both breeds and see which one suits you. Pugs need a lot othe human contact (I'm not saying others don't) and they are lapdogs.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

pebbles said:


> I have a kc registered pug and my insurance is with more than.
> I will say the breed is fantastic (I wouldn't be without mine) So far we have had no health issues with ours. I will say they snore LOUDLY when asleep but mine doesn't breath loudly when awake.
> I would say research both breeds and see which one suits you. Pugs need a lot othe human contact (I'm not saying others don't) and they are lapdogs.


Interesting... I have found the opposite with mine. I dont find they snore too loudly at all, certainly nowhere near as loudly as the labs! :whistling2: I have had one eye injury with one of my pugs, but then i walk mine in fields, through hedges and undergrowth with my other dogs and even the labs have had an off scratched eye so i wouldnt call it an issue 

I do disagree that they are lapdogs though and i hate when people say that. IMO they are companion dogs - they adore people and want to be with "their" people all of the time. When you're home they will follow you all around the house. I love it, but i have heard of pugs being rehomed because people cant stand it! :gasp: BUT, they are not lapdogs, or they shouldnt be! They need just the same amount of exercise and training as any other dog, the word "lapdog" always makes people think that they are a lazy breed who just lie around sleeping all day, that couldnt be further from the truth, a healthy pug is a VERY active pug.

I suggest the OP do a lot more reading about the breed and really research breeders carefully. There are a lot of puppy farmers in the breed due to the high price tag they carry. Someone who shows isnt automatically a good breeder. I would advise going along to shows, seeing the "type" you like, chat to owners and breeders, meet the pugs and decide if they really are the dog for you.

Without meaning to be offensive, at the moment i would not consider you a suitable home for one of my pug pups as you clearly have not researched the breed well, and i do not agree with crossing pugs (and other breeds!) to create these designer dogs and would not allow one of my babies to go to a home where that could possibly happen as it is such a worry for breeders at the moment. So do decide whether you want a purebred pug, or a cross breed. There are enough pug crosses in rescue due to the behavioural problems from these ill concieved money making schemes, go rescue one of those if you do decide on a cross, but please dont line these "breeders" pockets any more.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

your dogs are fit, healthy, exercised regularly and not overweight.

i`ve only ever seen one pug that wasnt a tub of lard with owner induced breathing/walking issues.

they are a lovely dog, but you have to be sure you have the time to cope with one, they are very like my monster, she`s a bulldog and they are very similar in temperament.

lively, into everything, and have to be with you, ( or preferably on you ) its like having a clingy 2 year old.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I was going to suggest, that if the OP wants a small dog that fits a certain ciriteria, rather than support the morons who breed dogs and give it a :censor: name (Jug....I mean come on!) why dont you have a look at the rescue sites, and help a dog who really needs some love, and will pay you back 10 fold. 

I really really wish that breeders of these xbreeds were not allowed to give their stock silly names...its a flipping cross breed ( Having said that can I have a BullShitzu please!)


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> your dogs are fit, healthy, exercised regularly and not overweight.
> 
> i`ve only ever seen one pug that wasnt a tub of lard with owner induced breathing/walking issues.
> 
> ...


My pet hate when judging pugs is overweight ones, especially babies! Half of them cant move because they are so fat, they just waddle around the ring. Its awful. I know bulldogs also have the same issue - it gives the whole breed a bad name, drives me mad :bash:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i know, thats why i get :censor: asking me `how bigs your puppy is going to get?`

( she`s nearly 9 for :censor: sake )

or my personal favourite

`your staffies a funny shape`

or 

`you shouldnt keep one of those its cruel` 

really, why`s she jumping around like a kangaroo trying to nick your crisps/icecream/get in the pram with your baby to give it soggy kisses then if she`s sooo disabled?

t:censor:s


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i know, thats why i get :censor: asking me `how bigs your puppy is going to get?`
> 
> ( she`s nearly 9 for :censor: sake )
> 
> ...


 
I get the last one with the pugs too! Its only cruel if you have bought from a puppy farmer who isnt health testing and have your dog hugely overweight and unhealthy!! But i've given up trying to explain to people that not all pugs are unhealthy :whistling2:

There was a bulldog at my ringcraft class last night - stunning male, absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful movement, perfect straight front and amazing head... apparently he gets booted at shows because he is too thin :gasp: He was a lot slimmer than most bulldogs in the ring but by no means thin. It must be so frustrating for his owner.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I read the title of this thread and thought it was a financial choice between a pug and a breast enlargement operation. Seriously.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I read the title of this thread and thought it was a financial choice between a pug and a breast enlargement operation. Seriously.


 
:lol2:

Pug has gotta win that every time?? :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d get a pug over airbags too

:2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Myjb23 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Pug has gotta win that every time?? :whistling2:


I dunno, I have two dogs already and my diet's sending my jugs south. :lol2:

On a side note, my daughter still thinks pugs are "puppy Dharmas" (Dharma is my bullmastiff).


----------



## sophiepooh (Dec 28, 2008)

haahahaha lol


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

Dharma is in The Dharma initiative of lost??? COOOOOLLLL!!!!


----------

